
The Dual-Use Dilemma in China’s New AI Plan - mark_l_watson
https://lawfareblog.com/dual-use-dilemma-chinas-new-ai-plan-leveraging-foreign-innovation-resources-and-military-civil
======
mark_l_watson
I submitted this article. It also discusses what the USA needs to do.

